# Hotel crystal lake



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 3, 2014)

A small hotel, maybe forgotten, maybe only in renovation:

1

Perpendicular... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Comfortable bath... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Sitting room... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Couch space... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Restaurant... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Bar... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 3, 2014)

you've done it again  another brilliant location and photos, Thanks


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 3, 2014)

many thx...


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 3, 2014)

Some Fadsisque wallpaper in the first picture, the flat in Only Fools & Horses had similar paper.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2014)

Its getting silly now how you're finding these! 
Cracking photos as usual! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Aug 6, 2014)

I love the decor - nice feel to the place...thanks for the share.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thx to you all for the comments. How I find all these places? Looking around urbex pages, forums, newspaper articles. Also driving arround is so important...


----------

